# Acacia wood for smoking



## kingkoch42 (Mar 29, 2011)

gone


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 29, 2011)

Acacia is on almost all of the "woods for smoking" lists in part because they almost all use the same original listing from

this site(see section 8)-

http://www.eaglequest.com/~bbq/faq2/toc.html

I have never seen a post that mentioned cooking or smoking with acacia wood, this doesn't mean that it is not done or can't be done, but most likely because we have ready access to the more traditional smoking woods like hickory, apple, cherry and oak.  You might try burning a bit of it to see how it smells and then perhaps grill a piece of chicken with it to see if it imparts any off flavors.

I would also like to see a picture of the tree and the cut wood simply because I don't believe I've ever seen it before.

This is a link to acacia tree info, is one of these what you are talking about?

http://texastreeid.tamu.edu/content/listOfTrees/index.aspx?t=A


----------



## kingkoch42 (Mar 30, 2011)

gone


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 30, 2011)

I think you are correct on the Acacia Sweet, the wood you have looks good, tight straight grain. I'm interested in how it does when you cook with it. Good Luck.


----------



## thinidad44 (Aug 30, 2015)

I have been woodturning in England for the last few years and have turned bits of Acacia wood on a few occasions. The trees and not common and the wood is in short supply. I have also taken up smoking and since I have some of the wood in stock I will let you know how I get on


----------

